# anyone need a ride this weekend?



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The weather has not cooperated the last two weekends. I need to make up for it this weekend.

I will definately be fishing Sat. through Monday and will have room for one or two guys each day. I am also considering taking Friday off if the weather is nice and I can find someone else to go with. I ordered two bushels of surf clams and plan on drum fishing a couple of times as well as running offshore to seabass fish a couple of times. What type of fishing I'll be doing each day depends on the weather. A rough ocean will mean we head up the bay for drum. If it is nice out we will be wreck fishing.

If anyone wants to go anytime between Friday and Monday send me a message.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I may also be able to provide sleeping accomodations.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I should be free, send me a pm.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Off on a Holiday weekend? You must not be working that restaurant job anymore. I'll hit you up later.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Short report for May 24-26. Duke of Fluke, Anthony and I fished this weekend on the Duke's boat. 

Fished for seabass Saturday and Sunday-very nice weather but slow pick on the fish. The bulk of the seabass were running rather small, but we did pick off a few very nice keepers. 

Fished for drum on Monday-caught doggies and skates, but no drum. We got the anchor stuck twice, once almost resorting to hacking through the anchor line! 

All in all, a very interesting weekend. Some highlights/lowlights:

Nuclear Partyboat 
"Studying to be a dentist" opcorn:
"citrus oil" 
Shark Float Gas Cap :redface:
shucking two bushels of surf clams :--|
prison shower 
"the bait shop's only 10 minutes north of Lewes" 
I'll post a more detailed report later when I get a chance, and hopefully Anthony will get on and fill in the stories of the dentist and the citrus oil!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Spare us the details on the PRISON SHOWER. You didn't bring your soap-on-a-rope?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

A little more detailed report.

Saturday we went out to Site 11 and moved around from spot to spot around there. We were very surprised from the lack of boats there. Anyway we caught a lot of fish but there were also a lot of throwbacks. We were able to pick away at a few keepers and ended up with 28 seabass and a ling for the cooler. We did get 3 nice sea bass but the majority of them were barely keepers. We headed back in around 4:00. Duke wanted me and AK to pick up the clams from cedar creek marina which was "10 mins" north of Lewes. 10 minutes became 25 miles. Anyway me and AK ended up shucking 2 bushels of clams which actually wasn't that bad. We threw some rock salt into the clams to toughen them up. On sunday we decided to try a wreck a little further out and avoid site 11. We catch a lot less fish but the keeper ratio was very high. We ended up with 18 keepers and a 10lb blue. Most of the sea bass were 2lbs+. There were some dogfish around but they weren't bad at all. On monday we tried drummin in the morning but all we could muster up were skates and dogfish. We marked some drum but they did not want to cooperate. I think if we had stayed later into the night we had a better chance of getting a drum but we weren't able to stay too late so we called it a day. It was definitely a good time fishing with Duke and AK. Some of the more entertaining moments of the trip included me and AK trying to figure out a way to save on fuel which led to a conversation about a nuclear powered party boat. Also meeting Kevin the "Dentist" at the campground led to a few amusing moments. Apparently he was studying to be a dentist when he was younger. It must of not have worked out because when he smiled his front teeth were missing. All the jokes that came from that kept us up most of the night. He also kept insisting on pouring "citrus oil" on the fire which was 3 feet away from AK's car. It just seemed that everything he said and did just urked us the wrong way. Anyway still a memorable trip. Thanks to Duke for taking us out. Hope to do it again someday.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Spare us the details on the PRISON SHOWER. You didn't bring your soap-on-a-rope?


The hot water at the campground wasn't working so the water was freezing cold. It was like taking a shower at a prison.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anthony said:


> The hot water at the campground wasn't working so the water was freezing cold. It was like taking a shower at a prison.


Even prisoners get hot water! So what did ya do to get that?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Hey, it is not my fault AK drives slow

It was a good trip guys. We actually did better than most boats on the seabass. Most of the private boats I heard from had about a half dozen keepers per boat. We were actually on par with most of the charters that fished this weekend. A few boats did better than us, but not many. i think the fishing was a lot better this time last year. We had tons of action Sat. w/ MANY doubles, but the throwback ratio was horrible. I'm dissapointed we struck out on the drum, but that is fishing. I guess I'll have to try again this weekend.

Did AK take any pics of his jumbos? He had some citation class fish.

You guys are always welcome aboard.


----------

